# Lichi



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Has anyone in the area tried to grow lichi? This will be the 4th season for mine and second year it bloomed. Fingers crossed it will set fruit this year. Last year they all dropped when pea size.


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

No, never heard of it. I've got a few of those red sisters though.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

As in the Costa Rican fruit with vibrant colors? White meat and a seed in the middle? 
Haven't seen them in the states but they're tasty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Eat them all the time at the Vietnamese restaurant.....have seen them for sale.....but after my kick with citron Buddahs hands.... I choose not to get one......

If you ever get real eatable fruit let us know.....


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

That's neat. I like rare plants too. I have a couple of Asian plants. A Sapphire Dragon tree and a bunch of Asian Star Gourd.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Cody, ya that's the one... first had em in CR. Did some research and found they are grown commercially in FL. I figured WTH, I've got mango and papaya might as well try one. They are supposed to be a "super fruit" Just gotta set fruit to find out.


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw some lychi vai at Joseph's in Manvel today. They didn't look to good, a little stressed.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Awesome! Well keep us updated on how/when the fruit turns out. Little fruit stand between Jaco and San Jose has them in August. Couple for the ride in, then put them in the ice for a snack while fishing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Ya that's where I've gotten them. There are a couple of stands near the turn off to Bajamar.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a Sweetheart Lychee in a large pot. It fruited and set fruit last year. 

It needs to be in the ground in a greenhouse.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

fishjunky said:


> Ya that's where I've gotten them. There are a couple of stands near the turn off to Bajamar.


Funny thing about those those Bajamar stands, no ripe avocado...no guac for you...


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

I just made sure you were there at the wrong time of year...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Had heard of lychee nuts...but did a quick google.. Litchi trees can grow over 90 feet tall..WOW... Also noted the warning below on Wikipedia. Think I'll pass...LOL

_"Since the end of the 1990s unexplained outbreaks of encephalopathy occurred appearing to affect only children in India and northern Vietnam (where it was called Ac Mong encephalitis after the Vietnamese word for nightmare, almost exclusively during the lychee harvest season in late May to early June.

The CDC described it a "noninflammatory encephalopathy" because it found no evidence of an infectious etiology, but could not rule out exposure to a toxin or toxicant. Because low blood sugar( hypoglycemia) of less than 70 mg/dL in the undernourished children on admission was common, and associated with a poorer outcome ( 44% of all cases were fatal) the CDC identified the illness as a hypoglycemic encephalopathy, while no specific etiology has been determined._"


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Well looks like my finicky lichee set 1, count em, one fruit. Sure hope it survives our May winds


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Lychee*

Also check out longan and rambutan, both interesting Asian fruit. I call rambutan hairy balls because of their appearance. Also interesting are jackfruit, star fruit, durian and cashew fruit. Some are huge and have a pungent smell and pudding-like texture. I think it is good, interesting and adventurous to try foods of other countries!


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

I've grown lychee for a few years and had success with fruiting. Big problem in the winter in that if not covered they'll die in our zone 9a winters. They've gotten so big that i was not able to cover them completely so no longer have them. 

There are commercial lychee farms in south Florida. Visit in July and August and you'll enjoy them.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

SF
Any tips you can share? I'm assuming previous years of not setting fruit is due to plant being immature?

Thanks

fj


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

fishjunky said:


> SF
> Any tips you can share? I'm assuming previous years of not setting fruit is due to plant being immature?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


FJ, was yours grown from a seed?

Here is a good vid.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Flounder
Nope, bought it from a grower in FL.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

fishjunky said:


> Has anyone in the area tried to grow lichi? This will be the 4th season for mine and second year it bloomed. Fingers crossed it will set fruit this year. Last year they all dropped when pea size.


Outstanding!! You'll love it! Actually, lychee fruit is a native of Israel. Learned this while I was in a city called Lod.

Fishjunky,keep us updated,please.


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

Here is a good link for more info.

http://www.lycheesonline.com/lycheeinfo.cfm


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

UGH! Recent storm got my only fruit...


----------

